# Thoughts on some changes to POTM



## runnah

Ok so one of the biggest frustrations i have is the fact that all the images are hosted in various places. This makes them hard to put all in one thread as there is no direct way to control the size of the images.

My thought was to create a flicker account just for TPF POTM and upload all the nominees there and link via that. Obviously credit would be given and measure put into place to prevent stealing.

Thoughts?


----------



## Scatterbrained

How are the images hosted everywhere?  I thought they were supposed to be submitted via e-mail? 





> Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.


----------



## bribrius

hmm. seems like it opens a entire can of worms asking people to post images on flikr if they don't get into flikr accounts...
And then they would be posting others nominated photos wouldn't they?


----------



## runnah

Scatterbrained said:


> How are the images hosted everywhere?  I thought they were supposed to be submitted via e-mail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Click to expand...


That is for the challenge contest. The Photo of the Month ones are just linked.


----------



## runnah

bribrius said:


> hmm. seems like it opens a entire can of worms asking people to post images on flikr if they don't get into flikr accounts...
> And then they would be posting others nominated photos wouldn't they?



I would be posting everything to to one flickr account and linking them here.


----------



## D-B-J

I don't see why it'd be an issue. I trust your copyright line-toeing and such. Whatever makes it easy!


----------



## JustJazzie

I would be fine with it, but I've never been one to worry about copyrights and such.


----------



## bribrius

I dunno. why support flicker? I think this needs a democratic vote (well unless you are in a totalitarian or communist country then we skip your vote here too)


----------



## runnah

bribrius said:


> I dunno. why support flicker? I think this needs a democratic vote (well unless you are in a totalitarian or communist country then we skip your vote here too)



dunno, it's easy and has good features.

If the forum software was better it'd be a non-issue.


----------



## snowbear

Would it be easier to create a POTM gallery here on TPF for this, as opposed to Flickr, or any other external site?


----------



## runnah

Yes but I still can't resize images.


----------



## waday

One problem with that is the additional step to go to Flickr.


----------



## bribrius

whatever is easier for you I suppose runnah. I am sure people appreciate the work that goes into it, and realistically it has little to do with me I just posted here to fan any potential flames along and add some interest... lol


----------



## snowbear

It doesn't look like BBCode allows size manipulation like HTML does, so that editor is out.  Bri is right - whatever is easiest for you.

As far as copyright/usage, I would think the user's agreement could be modified to allow nominated images to be copied to whatever service you would use for the expressed purpose of organizing, etc (lawyer speak).


----------



## waday

snowbear said:


> As far as copyright/usage, I would think the user's agreement could be modified to allow nominated images to be copied to whatever service you would use for the expressed purpose of organizing, etc (lawyer speak).



I honestly think this would have some real headaches for @runnah. Because, a separate person is nominating the image, who will be responsible for getting the photographer's agreement for TPF to upload the image to Flickr/other-website?

Plus, I disagree with changing the user's agreement. What if the person doesn't want their image nominated and moved, but the user agreement says that TPF can download/upload to another site? Not sure I completely agree with that.


----------



## Light Guru

runnah said:


> Ok so one of the biggest frustrations i have is the fact that all the images are hosted in various places. This makes them hard to put all in one thread as there is no direct way to control the size of the images.
> 
> My thought was to create a flicker account just for TPF POTM and upload all the nominees there and link via that. Obviously credit would be given and measure put into place to prevent stealing.
> 
> Thoughts?



I would never agree to have any image of mine put into a flicker account that I don't control.


----------



## runnah

I'll keep it simple, like deleting them after the contest is over.


----------



## Light Guru

runnah said:


> I'll keep it simple, like deleting them after the contest is over.



Doesn't matter.


----------



## runnah

Light Guru said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep it simple, like deleting them after the contest is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


This was for Snowbear's post.

Honestly it's fine that you feel that way. Those who don't like it don't have to participate.


----------



## snowbear

runnah said:


> I'll keep it simple, like deleting them after the contest is over.


Oh, I would have no problem with it, and I don't think you'd abuse anything.  My thoughts on the user agreement were just so folks are aware of what could happen if they get nominated - trying to avoid a bunch of complaints about "taking my photos."  There's already too much drama in the world.


----------



## waday

This all seems pretty sketchy to me. I understand the meaning behind it, but I have to agree with @Light Guru . Not sure I am ok with people

How will those who do not want their images out of their control know where


snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep it simple, like deleting them after the contest is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I would have no problem with it, and I don't think you'd abuse anything.  My thoughts on the user agreement were just so folks are aware of what could happen if they get nominated - trying to avoid a bunch of complaints about "taking my photos."  There's already too much drama in the world.
Click to expand...

Definitely agree. If people aren't aware that their image is going to be downloaded and uploaded onto a separate website, they may get a little flustered.


----------



## bribrius

okay. I have a solution. Anytime you want to nominate a photo send the person a certified letter asking permission with a copyright usage statement specificying the purposes. Ask the person politely to sign the statement and return it along with a photo, again certified. ONce you receive your release and the photo then mail them certified to runnah.
p.o. box middle of know where maine
lost in the woods, tree county.
zip code 00-000000000000000000000-0

He will then bring your turned in statements and copyright agreements  to the city attorney a hundred miles away who will decide if the photo of the month contest can go forward within 90 days.

The fee for being submitted and paying the costs of legal will be three hundred dollars. whoever owns the submitted photo pays the fee.
Once the photos are set to go forward the releases and photos will be sent in to the flikr legal team, which may allow the posting of them or may decide to ban runnah from flikr.

Unknown variables providing, I am all for doing this as a trial run if it helps runnah ease the process.


----------



## JimMcClain

Whatever you decide, I hope it is not to post images to Flickr or any other image hosting site. I have spent a good deal of time looking at topics here for inspiration and enjoyment, only to be disappointed when seeing stuff like this:






(mods: that's from my own website, don't delete it)

I'd like to see much less of that. I realize storage ain't cheap, but if you limit it to TPFs own contests and POTM, then many of the best images on this site will be a source of inspiration and enjoyment for many years to come.

Jim


----------



## Borad

I'd worry about the Terms of Agreement, which can change, of the image hosting site. They may still have some control over use of the photo after it's taken down. And the "sorry, image not available" message may become an ad some day. But some people would be OK with whatever risk that presents. Maybe you can just resize the images after the contest and keep them on this website.


----------

